# my new beardie



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

Welll, i work at petco an i got this big guy today, cage an all his previous owner didnt want him anymore
P.S hes going threw shed
View attachment 44387

View attachment 44388


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u lucky bastard a free beardie and tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats sweet. I miss those days of free sh*t at Petco


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

i cant count the chit i took home from there the only things i wont take home are rodents i have enough rats an mice. i take fish home allll the time....... but i have to get this guy back in shape he's in a 15gallons an hes about 12-13 inches long have to go set-up my 55 thats laying around, glad i have soo many empty tanks. would love to set my 250 up as a beardie tank but the b/f said no that going to be a Piranha tank when we move into are house.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

adamnhollie said:


> i cant count the chit i took home from there the only things i wont take home are rodents i have enough rats an mice. i take fish home allll the time....... but i have to get this guy back in shape he's in a 15gallons an hes about 12-13 inches long have to go set-up my 55 thats laying around, glad i have soo many empty tanks. would love to set my 250 up as a beardie tank but the b/f said no that going to be a Piranha tank when we move into are house.
> [snapback]846750[/snapback]​


Yes the free animals that used to be available was a huge perk.

They had that beard housed in a 15 gallon?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats sweet! he looks great!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice find. *temp* goodluck with him


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow your lucky


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice beardie. Looks to be in decent condition - though I'm no expert!

And a 15 gallon? Yes please! Get him in something bigger asap!


----------

